#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Suvarnabhumi Airport cheap hotel

## dirtydog

Suvarnabhumi Airport cheap hotel

This place is quite good and cheap, it is about 5 minutes from Bangkok airport on King Kaew Road, first you will come to is Valentine Resort and then AP Mansions, Valentines charges like 1,000baht per night, get a fridge and a tv etc.



Nice big bed, hot water.



Nice hot water.



Bathroom looks good.




Time to get some food.




On asking at Valentines where to get some food they pointed me down the road, first place I passed was noodle soup shack, hmmm, I was looking for a restaurant, then another shack, I kept on walking and then found the Issarn shack, aint no normal restaurants down there at the moment, so time for some Larb Moo.



Trouble wasmost of it was fat and gristle, so I was still hungry  :Sad: 
Back to the noodle shop for unknown meat with noodle soup.

----------


## MeMock

Is that the flashiest place you have ever stayed in DD?  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

They even have a urinal for Nooners

----------


## Fabian

> Is that the flashiest place you have ever stayed in DD?


Probably. 1,000 baht a night, the Dog is really starting to travel high class.

----------


## dirtydog

> Is that the flashiest place you have ever stayed in DD?


I am in The Mariott now, the Penthouse suite, 2 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, kitchen etc etc,pictures soon to follow  :Smile:

----------


## Spin

This looks more like nam tok moo to me, larb moo is the minced version????

----------


## dirtydog

You are correct spin, got a lot on my mind at the moment and made a mistake.

----------


## farangatang

another place, only a bus ride away is "5 Rama-Nine 54"
l stayed there, room only had a big single bed with fan, the bathroom with hot shower is down the hall.   Lounge room with big TV in the foyer.  FREE WI-FI
excellent for those on a tight budget, from only 200baht/night !

----------

